# Will you ever retire?



## Just a Guy

My entire life, I've never worked for a paycheque. The closest I ever came was contract work. As my investing, businesses and real estate took off, I was able to pick and choose what I did and when I did it. I realized several years back that I'm living basically a semi-retired lifestyle.

Personally, I can't really ever see going into full retirement as defined by never working...I think I'd be bored, but I suppose there may some a time where I'd physically have to hang up the shingle.

I'm wondering if others plan to retire?


----------



## RBull

Yes, in 4 months time, right around my 55th birthday.


----------



## My Own Advisor

15 years, before 55 hopefully.


----------



## Addy

I have cut back to part time, hubby works full time. Plan is for him to retire at 55, in 14 years.


----------



## sags

I retired 8 years ago at age 55.

Every once in awhile a regret swims by........oh look, here comes one now.......never mind..............it's gone.


----------



## Nemo2

46


----------



## Jon_Snow

42 :biggrin:

If retirement means a life of sloth, sitting on the couch eating cheetos for the rest of your days, then I will NEVER retire. But if it means NEVER having to work for someone else, then yeah, I am going to be done in my 42nd year on this planet.

I guarantee that my contribution to this world will be far greater as an early retiree than it has been as a working stiff...


----------



## Just a Guy

I suppose my question would be what are your plans for retirement then? If you're no longer working, what are you doing?


----------



## birdman

Retired 13 yrs ago at 55 and have never looked back. Plenty to do but I am fortunate that I have many and varied interests particularly in the sports and activity areas. This, coupled with a large house and garden, grandkids, travelling, and some good friends keep us busy. No regrets whatsoever and I encourage early retirement as long as you have plenty of interests or are prepared to take up some some new hobbies or activities.


----------



## Spudd

I definitely plan to, at 55 at the very latest. Once retired I am sure I will find ways to stay busy. Gardening, exercise, travelling, cooking, building websites/apps that strike my fancy...


----------



## wendi1

I will be 55 this year - I am thinking about retiring at the end of my current contract in October.

Theatre! Music! Skiing! Biking! Gardening! Travel!

Troublemaking...


----------



## Daniel A.

I packed it in 4 years ago and have never looked back.
Plenty of hobbies to keep me busy, I like being in charge of my life.

I winter in Mexico under blue sky walking the beaches.
I have time to enjoy the wonders of spring and fall without the worry of needing to be somewhere else.


----------



## Beaver101

I'm still dreaming ... Freedom 65+ :moon:


----------



## Just a Guy

Whatever my wife tells me to do of course...

I spend time with my kids. I volunteer for all the field trips, go to their sports, work around the property, mentor and volunteer, plus I explore new things like starting new businesses...


----------



## DesignerDee

Yes, in 24 days!


----------



## wendi1

Well done, DD! Nervous?


----------



## marina628

I did about five weeks ago and enjoying it so far.


----------



## james4beach

I'm in my 30s and I don't expect there will be such a concept as retirement by the time my age group gets old


----------



## saskstu

Countdown is on! 12 weeks to the day. Planning an extra long summer holiday. Sports⛳ &#55356;&#57267; &#55356;&#57278;, travel ✈ and family &#55357;&#56427;will make up my spare time&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Taraz

Jon_Snow said:


> 42 :biggrin:
> 
> If retirement means a life of sloth, sitting on the couch eating cheetos for the rest of your days, then I will NEVER retire. But if it means NEVER having to work for someone else, then yeah, I am going to be done in my 42nd year on this planet.


If being self-employed = retired, then I've been retired since I was 16. :encouragement:


----------



## skiwest

two months ago at end of Nov. Have 25 days skiing in but only that low as hasn't been very good snow. Been a few days out on snowmobile which takes a lot more skill than I thought it would. freedom 53-1/2


----------



## dBII

55.5 +/- 0.5. Things slowed down badly at work for me so I cut myself back to 2 days a week, then started tracking all of my expenses. Based on my living costs, I can do it, but I'm going to hang on to that 2 days at least for the next few months as sort of a lifeline. I have several rental properties and that is my personal DBP. My net worth actually increased about 2% even with having cut my income back to 30% of 2012.


----------



## Daniel A.

I find that just doing what I what when I want is worth everything. 

I watched many go into retirement over my work years 30 plus at one job and never heard of anyone that regretted retirement.
The freedom from corporate policy rules took me back to a time when one could be 18 again plus money to enjoy.

I live stress free sleep when I want eat when I want.
I have a great time in spring watching the buds on trees and in the fall watching leaves fall sitting on a park bench with my coffee !!


----------



## Just a Guy

I've been lucky enough to do that my whole life...money was never the driving force in my life, living was. Being self employed, does have some benefits if you don't let it take over your life.


----------



## DesignerDee

Both Nervous and Anxious Wendi1!
:chuncky:


----------



## Daniel A.

Being self employed does have its benefits I know a few that would not consider retirement as they are very much in charge of their time.


----------



## Suzuki12

For those who have retired I'm wondering how much you spend per month. Is it giving you the lifestyle you had hoped for?
I hope to retire in 4 years.


----------



## NorthKC

While I'm still a young doe and a long way from retirement, I don't think I would "ever" retire. As a public accountant, I would like to contribute to doing review engagement on a pro bono basis to small charitable organizations as a way of giving back to the community. I also love to do personal taxes so I can see myself working during tax season and use the rest of the year for my other hobbies. I have a lot right now and I'm working! I can see myself continuing to be involved in building houses for Habitat for Humanity, keeping up with my piano playing (been a little slacking here), take up a new hobby (flying single engine planes, I have always wanted to fly!), and being a tour guide for the local trails. The best part, most of these hobbies are free.


----------



## PerfectElement

I'm on my 30's, working only 3 or 4 hours per day on my own business and I get bored with all the free time I have during the day. If I keep my income level, I'll be able to retire around 50. I don't think I would want to retire completely, but I'd probably travel a lot more often.


----------



## Mechanic

Became self employed over 25 yrs ago but I wouldn't call it semi-retirement, lol. Liquidated most of it 2 years ago at 55. Spent the first year since then losing some money and the last year making it back. Do whatever I want (wife wants) is the best part. Fishing, golfing, walking the dog. Chilling on Vancouver Island for the second time this winter right now (its even cold here right now, lol)


----------



## Jon_Snow

Sounds good Mechanic. Yeah, west coast winter's are amazingly bearable (even with the odd sub-zero day like we have now).... even more so on the Gulf Islands and the big island itself. When the rain gets to be a bit much, I'll be fleeing to the southern tip of the Baja in my own retirement phase.

But I've yet to see anything to match July-September on the west coast - its heaven. I've been to the sweltering East in the summer and can't wait to get back to the Pacific breezes....


----------



## Karen

I thoroughly enjoyed my job, but I'm enjoying being retired for the past seven years even more - I can't imagine that there are people who don't ever want to retire! I'm fortunate in that my income turned out to be higher than it was when I was working, thanks to my own federal government pension and CPP, my late husband's pensions, and my other late husband's American Social Security benefit, plus a substantial amount in my RRIF. I feel very fortunate to be able to enjoy my retirement years without any financial worries.


----------



## newtothegame

My job? I don't mind it. It pays my bills. I really can't complain, even though I can think of 100 others things that I'd rather be doing. Will probably be in a position to retire around 60 +/-

However, if I win the lottery (the big one), my employer would be _lucky_ if I stuck around for the two weeks after notice!


----------



## Gimme the Green

Have about 23 more years to go, can retire at 58 with no penalty to my pension. My pension won't be maxed at that time but with some effort on my own part, other investments should more than make up for it. My father just retired a couple years ago and he keeps telling me that he doesn't know how he had the time to work. The guy golfs every morning and goes fishing every afternoon!


----------



## Canuck

I would like to retire, and I think I probably can but I'm a bit nervous to actually do it.

I'm only 48 but I had some pretty great luck with some Vancouver Real estate that I unloaded about 3 years back. All my money is in dividend paying companies that pay me more than I was ever making full time....but.... what if? what if the market collapses? what if a bunch of companies end up cutting their dividend? Ugh, or is it silly to live in fear of that? should I just do it? I'm only working part time right now at a silly job that I'm not really enjoying, and doesn't really give me that much extra income.

I could maybe sell some stocks and invest in bonds or Gic's to make things a little more stable, but it's hard to give up a 5% tax advantaged yield/income for a measly 2% tax disadvantaged yield 

What to do??? Should I? man it would be great to just go for it


----------



## fraser

Retired at 58 three years ago. We changed our lifestyle and have been travelling extensively. 

Very happy that we did. Just heard of a former colleague who retired last June and was diagnosed with a very serious cancer in July. 

We never know how much time we really have or how our future health will be. We wanted the opportunity to cross off a few things on our to do lists. And our overall state of health has been the better for it.


----------



## bayview

"How I Know I Am Ready to Retire"

http://money.usnews.com/money/blogs/on-retirement/2014/02/07/how-i-know-i-am-ready-to-retire


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> Just heard of a former colleague who retired last June and was diagnosed with a very serious cancer in July.
> 
> We never know how much time we really have or how our future health will be.


I lost a wife, my late wife's best friend lost a husband, and another friend lost a wife, (who was also a friend), to cancer.......we survivors have all moved on in our lives, but cannot avoid being aware of the demon that may lurk in the shadows........."Do not go gentle into that good night".


----------



## RBull

Gimme the Green said:


> Have about 23 more years to go, can retire at 58 with no penalty to my pension. My pension won't be maxed at that time but with some effort on my own part, other investments should more than make up for it. My father just retired a couple years ago and he keeps telling me that he doesn't know how he had the time to work. *The guy golfs every morning and goes fishing every afternoon*!


In Canada?


----------



## Jon_Snow

RBull said:


> In Canada?


In BC, yes...


----------



## RBull

Jon_Snow said:


> In BC, yes...


I guess when you say BC you are referring to select parts of BC.


----------



## Plugging Along

^there are lots of places to fish and golf on the same day. You could do that in AB to, but like you said in select areas. 

My place in BC in the mountains, the fishing and golf are with 30 min of each other and the golf is cheap there too.


----------



## steve41

Here on Hornby Island, we have year-round golf and, needless to say, buckets of fishing. (neither of which I partake in, BTW) 

Mind you.... we do have a pub, internet and cablevison.


----------



## Plugging Along

I lied, right now, it's ski and ice fish


----------



## RBull

Plugging Along said:


> ^there are lots of places to fish and golf on the same day. You could do that in AB to, but like you said in select areas.
> 
> My place in BC in the mountains, the fishing and golf are with 30 min of each other and the golf is cheap there too.


My reference wasn't so much with fishing and golfing on the same day as it was *every day all year round*. I can fish off the shore on my property or go out in the boat and golf about 6-5kms away but not both on the same day due to winter. ( however fisherman are in huts and tents in front of my house much of the winter)


----------



## Plugging Along

^ Lol. It took me a couple posts to figure out the reference was more the weather, and not location. 

Though I have gone skiing and golfing on the same day. That's got to count for something. :tongue-new:


----------



## RBull

Plugging Along said:


> ^ Lol. It took me a couple posts to figure out the reference was more the weather, and not location.
> 
> Though I have gone skiing and golfing on the same day. That's got to count for something. :tongue-new:


Right on. Sounds like 2 things you would enjoy. :encouragement: Two things I don't do. :hopelessness:

Where I am there is also fishing seasons. You can't just go out all year long even if weather allowed.


----------



## DividendLuvr

I'm 28, and have the good fortune to love what I do. I can't see myself retiring any earlier than 65 - perhaps even later - provided I'm still enjoying my profession.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Question to all those who say they love their job, see themselves working until 65. If you are fortunate, you may get 4 or 5 weeks holiday in a year. How the heck can you see and do even a tiny fraction of what this world has to offer with so little time away from your desk? That's a big reason I'm retiring early - so much to see and do before I get old and die.

I've seen of examples of people with all the money they need continue to plug away in their cubicle - I'm thinking lack of imagination.... or something. This phenomenon has always perplexed me.


----------



## Nemo2

Jon_Snow said:


> This phenomenon has always perplexed me.


_Moi aussi_.......I've often said that the only reason I worked in the first place was so that I could stop.


----------



## Plugging Along

Jon_Snow said:


> Question to all those who say they love their job, see themselves working until 65. If you are fortunate, you may get 4 or 5 weeks holiday in a year. How the heck can you see and do even a tiny fraction of what this world has to offer with so little time away from your desk? That's a big reason I'm retiring early - so much to see and do before I get old and die.
> 
> I've seen of examples of people with all the money they need continue to plug away in their cubicle - I'm thinking lack of imagination.... or something. This phenomenon has always perplexed me.


I don't know if I will stay until 65 but I do enjoy my job. 

I have a great imagination and am creative, but I also have expensive tastes. The things I want to do in retirement are the things I want to do now. I want to be able to travel when I want, do activities which happen to cost money such as skiing and golfing. I enjoy going out with friends, and experiencing things with my kids and family. I am able to do this no, the main difference is not whenever I want. However, if I stopped working , I would have the time, but would worry that I run out of money. If I could I would probably spend $30k a year traveling, that would not allow me to retire early.

I would rather travel every year AND work at a job that I enjoy,


----------



## steve41

It is different when you are working for yourself. As a 72 year-old 1 man operation, I can't envision retiring. Granted, the hours per day don't amount to much, and I can travel and still maintain the business thanks to Al Gore and his magical internet invention, but I have no desire to quit working.


----------



## Plugging Along

Good point about being self employed. I don't necessarily see my self working at the same employer, but I love the type of work I do. It also lends very for consulting which was the ultimate goal.

Right now, we are looking for a little more security while the kids are young, but in a few years, the goal was to work for myself. We already have the company set up and I consult very part time already. I wanted to build up a much larger buffer, then I guess I will be able to 'retire' from the employer route.


----------



## DividendLuvr

Jon_Snow said:


> Question to all those who say they love their job, see themselves working until 65. If you are fortunate, you may get 4 or 5 weeks holiday in a year. How the heck can you see and do even a tiny fraction of what this world has to offer with so little time away from your desk? That's a big reason I'm retiring early - so much to see and do before I get old and die.
> 
> I've seen of examples of people with all the money they need continue to plug away in their cubicle - I'm thinking lack of imagination.... or something. This phenomenon has always perplexed me.


1. I get 4 weeks off per year, and can accomplish quite a bit during that period. 

2. My job doesn't involving plugging away in my cubicle.

So, rather than a lack of imagination, very likely different priorities (and pleasures) than you.


----------



## el oro

I think it comes down to personality type as illustrated here http://www.retireearlyhomepage.com/linder1.html 

In the middle table, the results of a modest sample survey shows that 67% of those favourable to early retirement fall into three MBTI personality types that make up just 8% of the world population or 26% of web users. These are ISTJ, INTJ and ISTP. Despite the small sample size, it does seem to line up with the over-represented INTJs over on the early retirement boards.

I fall into one of the above-listed types, working what may be my ideal job doing stimulating work, with great colleagues that regularly practice the rewarding art of positive re-inforcement, close to 8 weeks vacation, 11 stat holidays, high pay, great pension, job security, 40 hour weeks and yet... I can't wait to retire in my 30s. Contrast this with my dad who will be eligible for full pension at 62 but will probably keep working, waking up at 3am to prepare a hearty breakfast before commuting to work, working 5-7 days per week or else he'll be bored.

The allure of early retirement is the time and financial freedom. Other than eating well, exercising at least 5 days a week in order to maximize quality of life into old age, and likely raising a family in the future, I'm not sure what I'll do with my time yet, but I know it's going to be amazing.


----------



## cannew

From the age of 35 we owned our own business. After closing and selling, worked under contract, rather than salary, till I was 67, providing computer accounting services. When I found I could do most of my work over the internet, I told all my clients I was retiring but would provide internet support. I'm 72 and it's worked out fine for me and my clients. Many have found other sources of assistance or changed accounting programs, but I still have a small number of clients. Getting close to calling it quits, but will probably continue as is till the clients call it off.


----------



## DayTek

I will most likely retire, but I don't know when. I like consistency and routine and my work is part of that. I work around 32 hours a week right now at a job I enjoy and still have some time to volunteer. 

Depending on where my husband's career goes, he will likely retire sooner than myself - He's a machinist, which is typically a physically demanding job. He's starting a new job this month with a company that actually provides a pension (it's been 3 years since he's worked for a company that offers that). There could be opportunity to grow into an engineering or programming role, which is less physical, so he may want to work at that longer.

We don't really know what we want out of retirement yet. I'll be 29 and he's 31. We'd really like the mortgage paid off before 40. At the same time, we want to travel while we're younger and still save for retirement. It's finding that balance of doing things now while you're young and able and still preparing for the future because you never know how long you have...My Nana retired at 64 and passed away of cancer at 69. My Papa retired at 58 and passed away of cancer as well, but at 84. My Mom just survived cancer last year and she's 55. Seeing cancer effect the lives of 3 family members in the span of two years really opens your eyes to life's priorities. 

I'd like to plan for myself to retire before 60, my husband likely at 55. But who knows?


----------



## cashinstinct

I am 28, my wife is 28. We will retire someday, but when? No idea.

I have a defined benefit pension plan at work, but no idea how long the plan will stay and what will be the future conditions.

She does not have a pension plan, so savings will be key.

We will stay active, possibly volunteer / help our children / vacations / other stuff, but I don't think I will do monday-to-friday work all my life... at least I will plan to have the choice!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Islenska

The whole retirement issue is overblown, you keep plugging along and ensure your budget allows this. Finances are important but as you age maybe not the #1 issue younger people feel they are.

Sure travel etc... but some enjoy a day in the garden, grandkids, puttering about-it is called living!


----------



## Nemo2

jacofan said:


> Knowing that you have no debt actually makes it more enjoyable to work because you're not a slave to the dollar any longer and can pull the pin with less consequences than if there was debt piled up.


What is often/sometimes known as "Kcuf You money".......knowing that you can push your chair back, stand up, and walk out at any time you please, makes it easier to stay.....(with just a little snicker in the back of your mind).


----------



## PrairieGal

Nemo2 said:


> What is often/sometimes known as "Kcuf You money".......knowing that you can push your chair back, stand up, and walk out at any time you please, makes it easier to stay.....(with just a little snicker in the back of your mind).


I think having FU money would make it harder for me to stay. So many times I have wanted to quit my job ... when the words "I quit" are on the tip of my tongue, but knowing I still need to build up my nest egg has kept me there.


----------



## Plugging Along

I have to admit, having FU money on the bank and no debt makes it easier for me to stay. 

Though I have good days and bad days just like everyone else, knowing that I can leave at any time, and I am really there by choice is extremely satisfying. Perhaps this is what people mean by being financially secure. 

I will stop working when I am no longer enjoying it.


----------



## lightcycle

The problem with FU Money is that unless it all comes at once in a windfall, earning FU Money takes so long that the number takes on scope creep (FU Money at 25 is a lot lower than FU Money at 45) as your standard of living and expectations for creature comforts improves with time.

Also, the accumulation phase accelerates so quickly once you approach FU Money that it becomes difficult to cut off the Golden Handcuffs: "Just a little bit more"...


----------



## cashinstinct

I wonder how many people answered simply to use the expression FU money 

I think my FU money requirement would be kind of high, considering I have DB pension at work and would probably wait to be eligible for pension without reduction/penalty.


----------



## fraser

Retired early (58) and we are doing what we want to do, on our schedule. Sept/October this year in southern Europe, Jan/Feb/March next year in SE Asia and Australia. Could not do that if we were still tied down by a job.

We look at it from the viewpoint of diminishing returns. We only have so many healthy years ahead of us and there are many places that we want to visit. Each additional year of work has an significant percentage impact on the time available to us for independent travel etc and good health. 

I have a BIL and SIL in their mid sixties who are tied down to a business that they unfortunately cannot sell-and they desperately want to. No vacations, no time off.


----------



## My Own Advisor

I won't have any FU money until at least age 50 and when the mortgage is paid off.

55 would be ideal, that's the earliest I can take any pension income, albeit with major penalties.


----------



## RBull

My Own Advisor said:


> I won't have any FU money until at least age 50 and when the mortgage is paid off.
> 
> 55 would be ideal, that's the earliest I can take any pension income, albeit with major penalties.


55 is/was my number. My wife went at 53 and took a fair penalty on her DB pension. We have more of the philosophy that fraser mentioned above. We want to enjoy more things now while it is easier and we have more desire to do them.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Totally inline with that philosophy. Life is for the living, and being debt-free (sooner than later) and working on my own terms, if and when I choose, sounds like living to me


----------



## RBull

Bingo. FIFTW


----------



## Jon_Snow

26 work days left.


----------



## My Own Advisor

http://www.myownadvisor.ca/july-2014-dividend-income-update/

Well, another $21k per year in dividend income to go... 

Great stuff Jon!!!


----------



## RBull

Jon_Snow said:


> 26 work days left.



Congrats. 

Today was breakfast and computer time until 11am, then 105 minute run. Pasta lunch with barbecued burger, fresh salad and swiss chard picked before lunch, and a little more computer time. Followed up on car rental for our Newfoundland trip next month. Researched a trip to New York along with a cruise to Bermuda late Sept. Have to decide soon. 135 minute in the sea kayaks in the harbour with only the geese, cormorants, sea gulls, ducks salt air and sun. Gorgeous warm humid day. Followed by 95 minutes to cut the grass on the lawn tractor. For supper....barbecue hot sausage, zucchini with spices, sweet potato with garlic/cheese/fresh onions, spices, and fresh yellow beans from the garden for supper along with a home made red ale. Followed by fresh brownies and a home brew honey brown ale while reading in the gazebo listening to the breeze and the waves. Back inside now to watch the news and do it all over again tomorrow. But I'm going to get in a motorcycle ride too. 

Ain't life grand. 

Thought I'd just give you some more fuel to keep on truckin for the time left Jon!


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> 105 minute run.


Damn....wish I could still run...every time I drive by a runner I want to be out there too.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Thanks for rubbing it in.  Kidding aside, thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Jon_Snow

RBull, that sounds GREAT.

Quite a few echoes of my own retirement plans there. 

Looking forward to hitting the gym and running like I did in my 20's.


----------



## the_apprentice

Jon_Snow said:


> 26 work days left.


I envy you.


----------



## RBull

Nemo2 said:


> Damn....wish I could still run...every time I drive by a runner I want to be out there too.


Shame you can't if you want to. Hope you have found something else that feeds the addiction. 

I still can but no where near at the levels I used to. Am hoping to still be doing it (in lower quantities) 20 years from now.


----------



## RBull

My Own Advisor said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in.  Kidding aside, thanks for the inspiration


LOL,

You're welcome. Judging by what I read you'll be there sooner than you think.


----------



## RBull

Jon_Snow said:


> RBull, that sounds GREAT.
> 
> Quite a few echoes of my own retirement plans there.
> 
> Looking forward to hitting the gym and running like I did in my 20's.


Thanks. 

Staying active and fit are a big part of our plans for years to come. Sounds like you have the same game plan.


----------



## humble_pie

RBull said:


> Today was breakfast and computer time until 11am, then 105 minute run. Pasta lunch with barbecued burger, fresh salad and swiss chard picked before lunch, and a little more computer time. Followed up on car rental for our Newfoundland trip next month. Researched a trip to New York along with a cruise to Bermuda late Sept. Have to decide soon. 135 minute in the sea kayaks in the harbour with only the geese, cormorants, sea gulls, ducks salt air and sun. Gorgeous warm humid day. Followed by 95 minutes to cut the grass on the lawn tractor. For supper....barbecue hot sausage, zucchini with spices, sweet potato with garlic/cheese/fresh onions, spices, and fresh yellow beans from the garden for supper along with a home made red ale. Followed by fresh brownies and a home brew honey brown ale while reading in the gazebo listening to the breeze and the waves. Back inside now to watch the news and do it all over again tomorrow. But I'm going to get in a motorcycle ride too.
> 
> Ain't life grand



absolutely grand. But who's doing all the cooking, baking & gardening?


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> Shame you can't if you want to. Hope you have found something else that feeds the addiction.
> 
> I still can but no where near at the levels I used to. Am hoping to still be doing it (in lower quantities) 20 years from now.


Had arthroscopy 1998, in BC, bone-on-bone osteoarthritis..(no cartilage)......at least I managed to get one marathon in (Jeddah, Feb 1984).

Been told by two orthopedic surgeons that I'll need knee replacements "Sooner or later...but to make it later if I can"......luckily I'm one of the (apparently) few for whom it's not (currently) debilitating.

Nowadays, (as well as using the elliptical), we hit a flight of wooden stairs near us, (although we're afraid they might dismantle them).......59 risers......most I went up & down in one session was 115 times (we figure ~ 170 storeys.....or approx 3.8 times from ground level to the CN Tower pod)...but then it started to get boring. :wink:










(That's not a two-toned T-shirt....it's sweat.)


----------



## peterk

Jon_Snow said:


> 26 work days left.


Woo hoo!

Well done Jon_Snow; glad you pulled the plug!

Only ~3000 working days left for me... :eek2:


----------



## Islenska

Good for you Nemo, that is a neat looking spot.

We are over blessed in Canada, appreciate nature and conserve!!


----------



## humble_pie

neem please don't pull our Legs with that story about Knees that need surgery but you're able to breeze up & down that staircase no less than 115 incredible times! i hope you don't tell your doctor even a whisper about anything like this because if he knows, he'll never put you down on a waiting list for any surgery.

btw there's a nice medicinal plant growing near the bottom of the staircase ... it's named _leonurus cardiaca_.

the cardiaca part is accurate since the plant has been known for cardiovascular-boosting phytochemical properties for hundreds of years. I imagine the great spirit sent it there to cheer on the cardio exercisers who work out on the stairs.
.


----------



## Nemo2

Islenska said:


> Good for you Nemo, that is a neat looking spot.
> 
> We are over blessed in Canada, appreciate nature and conserve!!


Problem is, (and this is why we're concerned that the stairs may be removed), dope smokers/drinkers and garbage strewers, (plus those who abscond with supermarket shopping carts and leave them at the base), frequent the area, much to the consternation of the local homeowners.........there's currently 'work' going on on the street above which makes us worry about how much longer we can enjoy the stairs.


----------



## Nemo2

humble_pie said:


> . it's named _leonurus cardiaca_.
> 
> the cardiaca part is accurate since the plant has been known for cardiovascular-boosting phytochemical properties for hundreds of years. I imagine the great spirit sent it there to cheer on the cardio exercisers who work out on the stairs.
> .


Very interesting...thanks.....I Googled it and noted that the plant commonly grows by roadsides, vacant lots, and garbage areas.......all of which, especially the latter part, thanks to some local riffraff, certainly apply.


----------



## RBull

Nemo2 said:


> Had arthroscopy 1998, in BC, bone-on-bone osteoarthritis..(no cartilage)......at least I managed to get one marathon in (Jeddah, Feb 1984).
> 
> Been told by two orthopedic surgeons that I'll need knee replacements "Sooner or later...but to make it later if I can"......luckily I'm one of the (apparently) few for whom it's not (currently) debilitating.
> 
> Nowadays, (as well as using the elliptical), we hit a flight of wooden stairs near us, (although we're afraid they might dismantle them).......59 risers......most I went up & down in one session was 115 times (we figure ~ 170 storeys.....or approx 3.8 times from ground level to the CN Tower pod)...but then it started to get boring. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's not a two-toned T-shirt....it's sweat.)


Great to hear you can do what you can. That's an impressive workout on the stairs. Hope it's MUCH later for you with the surgery. 

I ran 15 marathons with the last 2 in '05 (Boston and my PB in Chicago) before my hamstrings decided they didn't like to do nearly as much running as I did. 

This is the biggest one in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> I ran 15 marathons with the last 2 in '05 (Boston and my PB in Chicago) before my hamstrings decided they didn't like to do nearly as much running as I did.
> 
> This is the biggest one in this neck of the woods.
> 
> View attachment 1425


15 marathons! Impressive.

Like your stairs too.....higher than ours it appears..........my hope is, (among other things), that the stair climbing will strengthen the muscles around the knees and help stabilize them...(that's the theory anyway).


----------



## Jon_Snow

I've done a bunch of half marathons, but never the full enchilada. Now I will have all the time in the world to train for one. I am worried about the current state of my knees. I may only be 42 but my knees sometimes feel like I'm 52. I'm hoping that once removed from my job (not at all a knee friendly occupation) they will improve. Perhaps some focused strength training at the gym is all they need. I sure hope so - I'd be bummed if my knees were already breaking down on me.


----------



## Nemo2

^ Mine started going in my 30s and I ran with tensor bandages pretty much all the time....until I couldn't do it any more.


----------



## RBull

Nemo2 said:


> 15 marathons! Impressive.
> 
> Like your stairs too.....higher than ours it appears..........my hope is, (among other things), that the stair climbing will strengthen the muscles around the knees and help stabilize them...(that's the theory anyway).


Thanks. 

100% agree on your knee strengthening program. If that won't nothing will.


----------



## nobleea

I think I can do a retirement (from my current occupation) at 50. Wife would have to wait until 57 for a full pension (I'd be 60), but we'd look at taking the hit and having her retire early is the numbers worked out. I'm sure I will find something to fill the time. Travel in the summers, coaching kids sports teams (children will still be school age), some fun business opportunities.


----------



## RBull

Jon_Snow said:


> I've done a bunch of half marathons, but never the full enchilada. Now I will have all the time in the world to train for one. I am worried about the current state of my knees. I may only be 42 but my knees sometimes feel like I'm 52. I'm hoping that once removed from my job (not at all a knee friendly occupation) they will improve. Perhaps some focused strength training at the gym is all they need. I sure hope so - I'd be bummed if my knees were already breaking down on me.


Good luck with the training for the full, and with the knees. Glucosimine definitely helped me.

I'm here if you need any help whatsoever with the program or just moral support!


----------



## Cal

When I 'retire' I will probably still work 2-3 days a week. At least that is my guess now. It is many years away. Other than travelling, I just can't imagine having enough to keep me busy through the week. Might as well go in to work. I am sure my wife would enjoy me out of the house a few days then too.


----------



## Eclectic12

^^^^

Whereas I can easily fill the days between volunteering, taking it easy, visiting relatives, learning new things etc.


Cheers


----------



## RBull

Cal said:


> When I 'retire' I will probably still work 2-3 days a week. At least that is my guess now. It is many years away. Other than travelling, I just can't imagine having enough to keep me busy through the week. Might as well go in to work. I am sure my wife would enjoy me out of the house a few days then too.


I worked PT for 30 months before "retiring". That was a good way to phase down and adapt to more time to myself and with my wife who was already retired.


----------



## pwm

I quit after 35 years as a "liveware" item in the IT budget, and a cubical farm internee. It felt like I was getting out of prison. Even when I have nothing to do and life seems boring, I can always uplift my spirits by remembering that at least I don't have to go into that place ever again.


----------



## 6811

pwm said:


> I quit after 35 years as a "liveware" item in the IT budget, and a cubical farm internee. It felt like I was getting out of prison. Even when I have nothing to do and life seems boring, I can always uplift my spirits by remembering that at least I don't have to go into that place ever again.


+1 Wow do I relate to that!


----------



## PrairieGal

Cal said:


> When I 'retire' I will probably still work 2-3 days a week. At least that is my guess now. It is many years away. Other than travelling, I just can't imagine having enough to keep me busy through the week. Might as well go in to work. I am sure my wife would enjoy me out of the house a few days then too.


I can see myself making the transition this way as well. Especially if the job was flexible. I would even work for a much lower wage if the flexibility was there to set my own hours. I actually enjoy working, I just don't like having to be at a certain place at a certain time.


----------



## cashinstinct

I might continue teaching part time at University when I stop working full-time Monday to Friday... going to university 1-2 times a week could still be a worthwhile activity.


----------



## liquidfinance

I would dream of being retired by 55. I don't want to sit around being lazy. I have plenty to keep me busy but long for the freedom of not having to get up for a paycheque. 

Now I have a son the dream is still there but I will work until my last day if it means that he can have a better life than myself. Even though I can't really complain. There are far far less fortunate out there. 

So maybe one day. In the mean time I'm typing this on my luch and at 12:30 it's back to work each:


----------



## LBCfan

I retired from "working for megacorp" some years ago. I won't retire from my current status since that might involve getting a j*b.


----------



## namelessone

If you meant retire from a "JOB", yes. Probably before 45 years old. 
If you meant retire from investing and self improvement. Never. 
I'll never be bored because I am constantly learning new things on my own. 
It doesn't mean idleness without a job. Even sitting and meditating is something to do. Just saying. 
A job is not as great as it seems. E.g. For office jobs, most are paper pushing, same thing over and over. I got bored from that. Office job is the worst kind of job IMO. Good jobs are those you interacting with people face to face in a natural environment not sitting all day in a cage.


----------



## Islenska

I'm just heading off for 6hour Saturday shift at the local drugstore, I'd rather be fishing or touring with the Rolling Stones but my pharmacist work is there to do and I rather enjoy it, don't love it but it is what it is.
Luckily I could throw in the towel anytime but at 61years I am fortunate to be in this part time position, and sorta calling my own shots.
Also I'm needed at work as we are always short staffed, seems many can't take the rural living, why I don't know but that is another cup of tea to discuss.

Nameless has it right, it is up to you hopefully, you are only retiring from a "job"

Maybe Mick will call!


----------



## ashin1

Oh man im 23 and can't wait to retire! is it bad i hope to get out of the rat race in 16 years? haha


----------



## Nemo2

ashin1 said:


> Oh man im 23 and can't wait to retire! is it bad i hope to get out of the rat race in 16 years? haha


HaHa....been there......think I was 5 when I first decided that this working shtick was decidedly unpalatable. :wink:


----------



## Jon_Snow

13 work days left.

Then my Life, Part Two begins. My days will be a blank canvas to do with as I please. There is so much on my "to do" list that it is a bit overwhelming - I'm a bit stressed about what to tackle first. But I'd rather deal with this kind of stress than the stress my job generated over 24 years. 

What I do know is that I'm going to head down to our place in the Baja for a month or two to decompress and map out my new "job free" existence.


----------



## peterk

Jon, what is the consensus among your colleagues about retiring so young? Do they think you're crazy? Have you massaged the truth at all? "need to change things up, taking a break to think about the next step in my career, etc"


----------



## Sprucegum

I retired August 1, 2013  did absolutely nothing for the first year other than stand at the window every morning and wave to my neighbors as they went to work - especially enjoyable when it was minus 40 with a wind blowing. This year I intend to get busy with my woodworking hobby after a 10 year hiatus.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Peterk, everybody was pretty much gobsmacked by the move. And I'm sure a few think I'm nuts to walk away from a well paying position. Yes, I found myself purposefully not using the term "retired" in trying to explain my decision. I implied that I was "looking for a change" etc... easier for them to understand, and less questions coming my way than if I said what was closer to the truth - that I had developed a portfolio of investments that generated enough income that I didn't need my job anymore.


----------



## peterk

^Are you in a field where you could be, or are you interested in, doing any part time consulting in your early retirement?


I've been focusing my career on making as much money as I can, but lately I've been thinking about making sure I have positioned myself over the next 5-10 years with the skills/connections to do some consulting on the side in my early retirement. Spending 2-4 months/year during my 40s working a contract or two of my choosing while charging $200/hour sounds like a fairly excellent way to stay sharp and involved with the real world. With the perk of making an extra 100k/year above investment income for luxuries or increased savings, and not having to deal with regular workplace BS.

Of course I'm sure it won't be as easy as I think it is...


----------



## fraser

When we retired early and started to travel extensively some friends and colleagues were surprised. I suspect that surprise had more to do with the realization by some of them of how little time to retirement was left for them and how financially unprepared they might be.


----------



## Plugging Along

peterk said:


> ^Are you in a field where you could be, or are you interested in, doing any part time consulting in your early retirement?
> 
> 
> I've been focusing my career on making as much money as I can, but lately I've been thinking about making sure I have positioned myself over the next 5-10 years with the skills/connections to do some consulting on the side in my early retirement. Spending 2-4 months/year during my 40s working a contract or two of my choosing while charging $200/hour sounds like a fairly excellent way to stay sharp and involved with the real world. With the perk of making an extra 100k/year above investment income for luxuries or increased savings, and not having to deal with regular workplace BS.
> 
> Of course I'm sure it won't be as easy as I think it is...


I didn't think going into consulting would count as retirement. My spouse has been retired since 26 then 

I am actually positioning myself for this exact thing. I am in a field that I already get consulting offers, and do some teaching part time. I like my work right now, but know that after a while I may need a change. I have decided this time, I will go consulting instead of working for someone else.

I think I would have done this sooner if we didn't have kids. Having kids has changed everything.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Nah, consulting still looks too much like work to me. 

The only "work" I could see myself doing in the next 5 years would be some sea kayak guiding... still, that would hardly qualify as a job for me. I'd feel guilty about being paid to do my favourite hobby.


----------



## Jacq

I've been doing contract / consulting the last 6 or so years - and have kids - without another steady paycheque in a SO. You don't need a steady paycheque really as much as a reserve (adequate amount of F- money) - the amount just might be a little higher with kids. But no, I never considered myself truly "retired" during that time. Stopped working the last one in May this year and still don't consider myself "retired" but just might be this time for real. Turned down 2 consulting opportunities anyway the last few months. If something really interesting dropped in my lap, I would still do it but likely won't go looking for it - really only have once in the last 6 years / 10 or so different contracts. It took until I figured I could walk away from my career before I realized (a) I was quite good at it and (b) I didn't mind doing it for short periods of time on a project "get in, get done, go home" kind of basis.

I didn't deliberately position myself for this kind of transition of employee to contractor. What I did do was get bored very quickly my entire career and moved jobs continuously (longest at a company was 2.4 years before I'd get head-hunted away). I have a really long resume - although I haven't had to update it in years. Always trying to add more value than I was paid for which led to connections and friendships (worth more than their weight in gold) and always (hopefully) improving things wherever I went. Also was a generalist (controller & CFO) for a couple of companies early in my career. That was a huge help in hindsight since I'd touched pretty much every function you could do in my profession early on. If I was to advise anyone that wanted to go the consulting route to do, it would be to get a really broad experience, provide a ton of value and make good friends wherever you work. And burn no bridges - ever.

I feel bad for people who are so jaded by work that they can't stomach the thought of ever doing it again even for short periods of time. Either they stayed too long or had a very toxic work environment at one point - or went into a career that was totally wrong for them. Having said that, it is nice doing my own investing stuff on my own schedule - same reconciling, analysis, reading... just no stupid meetings, gobs of emails and HR crap. 

My friends and people I've worked with know that work is optional for me now. Nobody is shocked because they know I've been going for FI for a long long time but sometimes I get some good-natured ribbing. I don't see the big deal and neither do they. A few of them invest as a sideline and I try to help where I can or if they ask. I've noticed in the last couple of years that some late 30's friends are starting to talk to me about dropping their retirement age down to freedom 50-55 or so vs. the old "waaaa, I'll be borrrrred / what will I doooooo? I should work until I'm dead!" talk. It's kind of neat to see how you can touch people's lives without ever intending to.


----------



## My Own Advisor

13 days...geez, awesome Jon.


----------



## PrairieGal

Jon_Snow said:


> Nah, consulting still looks too much like work to me.
> 
> The only "work" I could see myself doing in the next 5 years would be some sea kayak guiding... still, that would hardly qualify as a job for me. I'd feel guilty about being paid to do my favourite hobby.


Doing what you love is the best kind of work in the world.


----------



## martinv

Down to 6 days ..... Jon! Congratulations.
What you will find out quite quickly is...."how did I have time for work?"
Perhaps one day we will wave to each other on the water near Cerralvo island ( although we won't know who that stranger is).
Heading down to Baja in a few weeks for winter number 15. How did those years go by so fast?


----------



## Jon_Snow

Martinv, why is the B.C./Baja combo so wonderful? Baja has been our escape from the Winter Vancouver monsoons for the past 25 years - I started going there when I was 17. Hope to be down there for extended monthly stays soon - only fly in the ointment is that my wife still works full time. As much as she enjoys her job I'm not sure she will be keen on hubby galavanting on the shores of the Sea of Cortez without her for long stretches. She has always enjoyed more holidays than me, but that is about to change, big time. :biggrin:


----------



## RedRose

Jon_Snow said:


> Martinv, why is the B.C./Baja combo so wonderful? Baja has been our escape from the Winter Vancouver monsoons for the past 25 years - I started going there when I was 17. Hope to be down there for extended monthly stays soon - only fly in the ointment is that my wife still works full time. As much as she enjoys her job I'm not sure she will be keen on hubby galavanting on the shores of the Sea of Cortez without her for long stretches. She has always enjoyed more holidays than me, but that is about to change, big time. :biggrin:


CONGRATULATIONS JON!

I like your idea of getting away for a while to decompress. 
I am contemplating retiring this year, letting go has been a tough decision.
Enjoy your days in the sea! :biggrin:


----------



## My Own Advisor

The countdown is on Jon....!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkdog

Congrats Jon! nice work!!


----------



## Hawkdog

RedRose said:


> I like your idea of getting away for a while to decompress.
> I am contemplating retiring this year, letting go has been a tough decision.
> Enjoy your days in the sea! :biggrin:


If I could I would right now! I have too many other things I want to do! I want to start a "quest" to see every bird species on the planet and to write about it - the quest that is not each species.


----------



## Nemo2

Hawkdog said:


> every bird species on the planet


OT In your experience/opinion what is the smartest bird? (I'm a big fan of crows.) /OT


----------



## Hawkdog

The entire Corvidae family including Crows and Ravens are extremely smart! Stellar's Jay's, Blue Jays, Magpies.


----------



## Nemo2

Hawkdog said:


> The entire Corvidae family including Crows and Ravens are extremely smart! Stellar's Jay's, Blue Jays, Magpies.


These guys, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_magpie, although apparently unrelated to the Corvids, look similar and are also very smart.........many years ago, to test them out, when I saw some in the bush, (I had a rifle with me), I'd put down the rifle, pick up a stick, and 'aim' it at the bird.......they didn't budge.........then I'd put down the stick, pick up the rifle, and when I straightened up......they wouldn't be there. Tried it a few times...same results.


----------



## Hawkdog

I am familiar with those birds, 
that's a cool story!

Are you familiar with footrot flats?


----------



## Jon_Snow

Well, tomorrow is my last day at work. As my ER date has gotten closer, I've been getting calls from other contractors (not sure how they found out I was leaving my company) to see if I want to come work for them. I've very politely declined. I fully intend not to work ANYWHERE for at least a year. Probably two. At that point I will reassess the state of my life. I'd never close the book on working again, though I'd like to think I won't have to. Most definitely will not work a job I dislike EVER AGAIN. I'm fortunate enough to be in a position to cherry pick what I want to do from here on out - quite literally, the world is my oyster. This is an amazing thought to me.

Goals for the next year or two: start building our cottage (starting with drilled well hookup), learn Spanish, start a blog, improve my cooking skills (though they really aren't too shabby), start hitting the gym with vigour, do a half marathon (if knees hold up), become a more focused investor, do some Marlin fishing in Cabo, get some underwater video footage (GoPro camera) and sounds (hydrophone) of the orcas that pass by our B.C. Gulf Island, get my sea kayaking guide certification, try stand-up paddleboarding,read more, get to some Seahawks, Mariners games (big Seattle sports fan here), get a big vegatable garden going (I know next to nothing about gardening, so this could be a challenge), become a better salmon fisherman (I can catch cod and halibut, never much luck with salmon), get some traps to catch prawns (already have crab traps). There are actually more things on my "to-do" list - my "retirement" is likely going to be busier than my working life was, the difference being that every thing I do now will be things that I LOVE TO DO. Big difference.

Most importantly, I want to be a better husband to my wife - she has supported me 100% in this unusually early retirement plan. Over the years, the stress and physical toll my job inflicted upon me caused me, at times, to withdraw and not be as supportive a spouse as I could have been. Well, that changes starting now....

I'd like to give this forum my thanks - I'm not a prolific poster, but I have consumed this forum voraciously for many years and have learned a lot from the many savvy members that impart their knowledge to those willing to learn. I don't think I'd be in the position to transform my life at 42 without the things I have learned here. Thanks CMF.


----------



## Nemo2

Hawkdog said:


> Are you familiar with footrot flats?


I've owned, (or been owned _by_), 2 Border Collies, so like Wal' I appreciate Dog's antics.......(that's a big yes!)


----------



## Nemo2

Good luck to you Jon! :encouragement:


----------



## LBCfan

Retire? Does that imply I used to have a job ?

Get real, I merely switched from being megacorp's "Manager of Cleaning Bird Sh!t out of Cuckoo Clocks" to being a Private Wealth Manager. In my new job, I'm too busy to handle more than one family, but for 30% annually of AUM I might reconsider.


----------



## Itchy54

Jon, congratulations! I am very happy for you and wish you well. Do have a relaxing time in Mexico, ok that was kind of redundant. 
I have to convince my hubby to cut the cord. We can but I guess the thought is scary for him. More money is always a draw.....wish we knew when enough is enough! I am lucky to have a happy go lucky, very part time job at the university which I intend to keep as long as possible. It pays for our holidays every year and I love the job! Always nice to know that as winter approaches we are booked for a month in Mexico before the second semester starts.....


----------



## diharv

Jon_Snow said:


> Well, tomorrow is my last day at work. As my ER date has gotten closer, I've been getting calls from other contractors (not sure how they found out I was leaving my company) to see if I want to come work for them. I've very politely declined. I fully intend not to work ANYWHERE for at least a year. Probably two. At that point I will reassess the state of my life. I'd never close the book on working again, though I'd like to think I won't have to. Most definitely will not work a job I dislike EVER AGAIN. I'm fortunate enough to be in a position to cherry pick what I want to do from here on out - quite literally, the world is my oyster. This is an amazing thought to me.
> 
> Goals for the next year or two: start building our cottage (starting with drilled well hookup), learn Spanish, start a blog, improve my cooking skills (though they really aren't too shabby), start hitting the gym with vigour, do a half marathon (if knees hold up), become a more focused investor, do some Marlin fishing in Cabo, get some underwater video footage (GoPro camera) and sounds (hydrophone) of the orcas that pass by our B.C. Gulf Island, get my sea kayaking guide certification, try stand-up paddleboarding,read more, get to some Seahawks, Mariners games (big Seattle sports fan here), get a big vegatable garden going (I know next to nothing about gardening, so this could be a challenge), become a better salmon fisherman (I can catch cod and halibut, never much luck with salmon), get some traps to catch prawns (already have crab traps). There are actually more things on my "to-do" list - my "retirement" is likely going to be busier than my working life was, the difference being that every thing I do now will be things that I LOVE TO DO. Big difference.
> 
> Most importantly, I want to be a better husband to my wife - she has supported me 100% in this unusually early retirement plan. Over the years, the stress and physical toll my job inflicted upon me caused me, at times, to withdraw and not be as supportive a spouse as I could have been. Well, that changes starting now....
> 
> I'd like to give this forum my thanks - I'm not a prolific poster, but I have consumed this forum voraciously for many years and have learned a lot from the many savvy members that impart their knowledge to those willing to learn. I don't think I'd be in the position to transform my life at 42 without the things I have learned here. Thanks CMF.


Congratulations Jon. The past couple of years i have followed your posts here at CMF and at Free at 45. I like your ideas and way of thinking. I myself am almost 50 and have vowed to retire June 30 of the year I turn 55 but sometimes I think that I may not make it that much longer before hangin em up. I most likely have enough now but I am not sure and I do not want to trade the stress and anxiety of work for stress and anxiety about wondering if we have enough to live out the rest of our lives the way we want. That is the question I am seeking to have answered but I am not sure how to get an answer that says yes you have enough.I hope that now that you are free you will post even more , start a bunch of threads ,or just do your own blog which would be great.I look forward to hearing about what you are up to from here on out. I kind of look at you as an ER mentor so keep writing !


----------



## My Own Advisor

Today is going to be a GREAT day Jon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sags

Congratulations........ on the rewards of hard work and dedication.

Do come back often,.........and tell us of all the adventures........


----------



## Plugging Along

Congratulations Jon, I know how forward you have looked for today.

Please keep us up to date on your non financial adventures, I personally find that list more interesting.


----------



## humble_pie

Jon_Snow said:


> ... get my sea kayaking guide certification


you are going to become a legendary sea kayak guide each:


----------



## Jagas

My Own Advisor said:


> Today is going to be a GREAT day Jon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


+1
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## martinv

Congratulations on your day! You have earned it! Watch the stand up paddle boarding (SUP ), you may just get hooked. It gives you a totally different perspective from the kayak.
Going over the shallower reefs, you can watch the fish, sting rays etc. And then there are those waves....so many things, so little time.


----------



## PrairieGal

Congratulations Jon! That sounds like a great ER bucket list you have going there. 

Enjoy the first day of the rest of life, as the saying goes.


----------



## cashinstinct

Congrats ! Make sure not to brag too much to your wife about this! :biggrin:


----------



## peterk

awesome Jon!


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Jon_Snow said:


> Well, tomorrow is my last day at work. As my ER date has gotten closer, I've been getting calls from other contractors (not sure how they found out I was leaving my company) to see if I want to come work for them. I've very politely declined. I fully intend not to work ANYWHERE for at least a year. Probably two. At that point I will reassess the state of my life. I'd never close the book on working again, though I'd like to think I won't have to. Most definitely will not work a job I dislike EVER AGAIN. I'm fortunate enough to be in a position to cherry pick what I want to do from here on out - quite literally, the world is my oyster. This is an amazing thought to me.
> 
> Goals for the next year or two: start building our cottage (starting with drilled well hookup), learn Spanish, start a blog, improve my cooking skills (though they really aren't too shabby), start hitting the gym with vigour, do a half marathon (if knees hold up), become a more focused investor, do some Marlin fishing in Cabo, get some underwater video footage (GoPro camera) and sounds (hydrophone) of the orcas that pass by our B.C. Gulf Island, get my sea kayaking guide certification, try stand-up paddleboarding,read more, get to some Seahawks, Mariners games (big Seattle sports fan here), get a big vegatable garden going (I know next to nothing about gardening, so this could be a challenge), become a better salmon fisherman (I can catch cod and halibut, never much luck with salmon), get some traps to catch prawns (already have crab traps). There are actually more things on my "to-do" list - my "retirement" is likely going to be busier than my working life was, the difference being that every thing I do now will be things that I LOVE TO DO. Big difference.
> 
> Most importantly, I want to be a better husband to my wife - she has supported me 100% in this unusually early retirement plan. Over the years, the stress and physical toll my job inflicted upon me caused me, at times, to withdraw and not be as supportive a spouse as I could have been. Well, that changes starting now....
> 
> I'd like to give this forum my thanks - I'm not a prolific poster, but I have consumed this forum voraciously for many years and have learned a lot from the many savvy members that impart their knowledge to those willing to learn. I don't think I'd be in the position to transform my life at 42 without the things I have learned here. Thanks CMF.



Wow. This is awesome. I'm sure you'll have a great time in early retirement and sounds like you have a ton of fun activities planned. Congrats!


----------



## Cal

Congrats and great list! Perhaps you can do the paddleboarding in Cabo as well. :encouragement:


----------



## Jon_Snow

Our place in Cabo is about to get hammered by Hurricane Odile. :hopelessness:


----------



## steve41

Hornby Island.... 24 degrees, wind 3KPH, clear sky, no tourists, cost to fly here $0. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Jon_Snow

Haha Steve... our island is is currently 26 degrees - then again, our island is quite a bit south of Hornby, well below the 49th parallel in fact. September in the islands is probably my favourite month, even though thanks to the teachers strike, the kid quotient is a bit higher than it would usually be.


----------



## steve41

Hey..... at least we don't have Starbucks, McDonalds, stop lights, etc. Hornby is a _real_ Gulf Island.


----------



## MasterCard

I'm 25 in a few weeks, have been working for the past two years - and honestly, all I want to do is just have freedom. 
People my age just want to travel and stuff, truth be told - I just want to retire or do my own thing and travel here and there but not do all those extravagant trips people talk about.


----------



## avrex

Jon, your forum postings on your goals of *reaching financial independence* and *leaving a stressful work life* spoke directly to me.

Very inspiring. And now you have reached that goal. Congrats, Jon!


----------



## Jon_Snow

steve41 said:


> Hey..... at least we don't have Starbucks, McDonalds, stop lights, etc. Hornby is a _real_ Gulf Island.


I doubt I'll ever see a stoplight on my island, not even if I live to be your age. :biggrin: My gulf island actually has fewer residents than yours. I'm not about to post my whereabouts on the internet (I've seen people that actually post their complete home address on the net, which is creepy), so that's the only hint you'll get. 

BTW, I hope you were kidding about the McDonalds thing - I haven't been to Saltspring for years, but please tell me they don't have the Golden Arches there... that would be horrific. :upset:


----------



## Jon_Snow

avrex said:


> Jon, your forum postings on your goals of *reaching financial independence* and *leaving a stressful work life* spoke directly to me.
> 
> Very inspiring. And now you have reached that goal. Congrats, Jon!


That's really cool to hear Avrex... I will continue to hang around here and encourage the young folks who may want to follow the same path. It actually doesn't seem like that long ago I was 32and dreaming to be done working in my 40's - it seemed like a "pie in the sky" dream back then - but 10 years later, here I am. Sunday night with not an ounce of stress about the work week ahead. Feels amazing.


----------



## gibor365

diharv said:


> Congratulations Jon. The past couple of years i have followed your posts here at CMF and at Free at 45. I like your ideas and way of thinking. I myself am almost 50 and have vowed to retire June 30 of the year I turn 55 but sometimes I think that I may not make it that much longer before hangin em up. I most likely have enough now but I am not sure and I do not want to trade the stress and anxiety of work for stress and anxiety about wondering if we have enough to live out the rest of our lives the way we want. That is the question I am seeking to have answered but I am not sure how to get an answer that says yes you have enough.


I'm exactly in the same situation as you are  ...also almost 50, plan to retire at 55 and don't know how much is enough.....


----------



## gibor365

Jon, is your wife retired too?


----------



## Jon_Snow

No, she wants to continue working for at least 5 more years. To some people, that means I'm not really retired according to their own definition of them term. But since our dividend income is comfortably above our expenses, and technically we don't NEED her work income to live, I have no problem considering myself as legitimately "retired".

Of course her desire to continue working will make our finances that much stronger, so that by the time she joins me, we should be able to ratchet up our spending a bit. It is our intention to maintain our LBYM ways for the next couple of years, just to be safe.


----------



## steve41

Jon_Snow said:


> I doubt I'll ever see a stoplight on my island, not even if I live to be your age. :biggrin: My gulf island actually has fewer residents than yours. I'm not about to post my whereabouts on the internet (I've seen people that actually post their complete home address on the net, which is creepy), so that's the only hint you'll get.
> 
> BTW, I hope you were kidding about the McDonalds thing - I haven't been to Saltspring for years, but please tell me they don't have the Golden Arches there... that would be horrific. :upset:


 Sorry. I thought you were on SSI for some reason. (I was kidding about McDonalds.... I think)

Tell me you have a pub and liquor store at least!


----------



## 1980z28

Born in 60

last son in college now,two year course 

purchase a retirement prop of 126 acres 4 years ago,built a large 2 story garage and a small (1200 )one floor, no room for kids to comeback two bedroom house ( will cut fire wood,plant root crops,couple a chickens,fishing and hunting) 

I have worked as a mechanic for the past 36 years,will do it as a hobby ,reason for the large garage

full retirement in two years

also run 5 km every day for the last 15 years,

working 3 days a week for the last 8 years

One can never stop working,it is not working if you get to do what you want,health is so very important and a wife that will keep you because (Alzheimer) when it comes you will not know


----------



## Ag Driver

As a pilot, I will never stop working......but I will stop working for a living! I love what I do too much. The line between work and play are blurred for me.

I plan to do freelance/contract/specialty flight instruction as our industry lacks experience in the flight instructor department. I will also do ferry contracts. But I do not plan on flying for more than a month in the summer, or more than a few times a week.


----------



## gibor365

Jon_Snow said:


> No, she wants to continue working for at least 5 more years. To some people, that means I'm not really retired according to their own definition of them term. But since our dividend income is comfortably above our expenses, and technically we don't NEED her work income to live, I have no problem considering myself as legitimately "retired".
> 
> Of course her desire to continue working will make our finances that much stronger, so that by the time she joins me, we should be able to ratchet up our spending a bit. It is our intention to maintain our LBYM ways for the next couple of years, just to be safe.


This is our potential situation too  My wife younger than me and she will continue working for some time after I retire, also even though she is complaining , she actually enjoys her job (not like me )...


----------

